# Will



## DeeKie (22 Mar 2020)

The Law Society has given guidance reminding us of how to draft wills in an emergency, and giving safety guidance on how to take instructions and to give assistance.

I’m ashamed to say although I’m practicing for over 20 years I haven’t got around to drafting one. I’ll do one this week though.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2020)

Please edit the title of your thread to make it meaningful.


----------

